# Plo - 72a



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

Went to PLO night fishing 7/15. Hit 72A area. Not nearly as good as last week on the Potomac. Caught about 8 croakers, fair amount of medium spot and a few blues. Some spot were less than 5 inches long, perfect baits.  

Should have stayed in the river. Other anglers are reporting catches are a slowing a bit down lately.....

Stan


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

thank you for the report stan. thinking about going to plo maybe in 2 weeks.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Yeah, seems like the bay is off in that area...we went around the point to the Potomac and did much better. see the boating board.


----------

